# What type of finish?



## jrobie79 (Jun 29, 2012)

I am currently building a set of 'cornhole' boards…basically a bag toss game, out of 5/8" plywood. the boards are constructed of a 2"x4" frame, with top dimensions of 2'x4' sheet of plywood. I will be painting (oil primed, latex paint) 3" strip around the perimeter of the board, and staining the interior to look like a basketball court.

My main concern is the finish to protect these things and get something that will even out and be uniformly smooth (so the bags can slide and not just stick to the board). I am curious to hear opinions on brushed on poly, spray lacquer (I have HVLP gun), or using bar-top epoxy. The boards are used outside exclusively but will be brought inside when not used. We will be using them on beaches, near rivers, and generally won't be subject to water immersion or even direct water contact; but occasionaly will get wet from wet bathing suits, spilled beers/cocktails, etc…

So what do you guys recomend and can you recomend specific products…I was thinking the bar-top epoxy would be the best bet, but they are pretty expensive.

example is below with the paint/stain pattern as described above.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Most bar top epoxies do not have any UV protections. They will yellow over time when exposed and possibly even break down when in the sun for too long.

If you are set on epoxy you can top coat with a product with UV protection.
I used this epoxy on a bartop that I built.

Welcome to LumberJocks


----------



## jrobie79 (Jun 29, 2012)

not set on the epoxy, and by the sounds of it, probably shouldn't use it. I think I will go with lacquer


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I built a set for my daughter and used poly with uv block. Water etc. may leave spots on Laquer and is not as durabile as poly


----------



## jrobie79 (Jun 29, 2012)

can you put poly over lacquer? I like lacquer cause I can build up something thick real fast…but I do want the water and UV protection


----------



## Enoelf (Mar 15, 2012)

You can't make this stuff up! 

According to the ACO (American Cornhole Organization) if you are building non-sanction event boards you can use:
From http://www.americancornhole.org/cornhole-rules-equipment.shtml

3.2 Non Sanctioned Cornhole Equipment.

6.The playing surface can be painted with a high gloss latex paint or varnish. The surface should allow bags to slide when thrown, but not so slippery that bags slide back down the platform

So, UV protected Poly would probably be your best bet…..
Welcome to Lumberjocks!


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I have used poly over laquer (really didn't want to, but another story} but you can't laquer over poly. If you want to build it up fast put a heavy coat of poly sand and seal on with a brush let it dry & sand, spray finish coat.


----------



## jrobie79 (Jun 29, 2012)

Well it needs to be pretty thick because I am putting a vinyl logo in the middle, and I don't want the ridges from the logo to stand proud of the board surface and be a cause of the bags to hang up on. I don't think I have the time to wait for putting 20+ coats of poly on it, whereas the lacquer I can do 15ish coats pretty rapidly, then finish with poly..

Any recommended brands of poly, or is the home depot stuff fine?


----------



## jrobie79 (Jun 29, 2012)

anyone have any recommendations for some fast drying high build poly?


----------

